# Washington Court House, OH - Female Pup!



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Lexie is a 7 month old female German Shepherd. She is very shy but sweet, not an ounce of aggression in her. She only weighs about 45 lbs, she has not been well cared for. She really needs her second chance. Call Savannah 740-335-6630 or 740-572-0650 

Fayette County Dog Pound
Washington Court House, OH
740-335-6630 
[email protected]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am in love! She is beautiful!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I just love her. If I didn't already have 3 females I would definately check it out.
Hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful pup- love the coloring!! How long does she has? Please give this girl another chance at life!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

Pretty girl!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

very pretty.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

This girl apURGENT ...............ABOUT OUT OF TIME..............DOG POUND IS OVER FULL !!

PLEASE CALL SAVANNAH (DOGS NEED TO BE CONFIRMED THROUGH SAVANNAH BY PHONE) IF YOU ARE ABLE TO HELP ANY OF THESE DOGS LISTED, THIS IS HER CELL PHONE NUMBER (740-572-0650) PLEASE USE THIS NUMBER IF IT IS AFER HOURS (AFTER 4:00PM). 


PLEASE CROSSPOST TO ANYONE THAT MAY BE ABLE TO HELP FIND 
THESE DOGS A RESCUE OR NEW HOME.


Please Crosspost to anyone that may be able to help these dogs at the Washington Court House, Ohio Dog Pound.
If you are able to help please call Savannah 740-335-6630. they are all very friendly dogs and need your help with getting adopted or moved to a rescue. You can also email Joyce Yonker at [email protected] (@columbus.rr.com)

Please go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH303.html for additional information on these dogs, there are other
dogs up for adoption at Fayette County Dog Pound that are not listed also and Savannah can let you know about the other dogs - they are getting pics and will get them posted soon. 

NO PULL FEE FOR APPROVED RESCUES !!! 
_________________________________________________________________________________________________pears to be getting VERY urgent:


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

I am going very near this shelter tomorrow. I can pull her and take her to KY for boarding (provided my clinic has room - will have to call in the AM) if it will help and IF someone can commit to her. I do not have room myself and realize that in going to KY we're heading away from the better rescue options so I don't want to do it unless there's a plan. The only good thing would be she'd be safe from euthanasia, could get vetted, and would be near the I-75 and I-64 corridors for transport.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

I am in love!!! I love that coloring!! Sometimes I really hate living this far south, and in the city :-( I hope she gets picked up!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

She has to be one of the most beautiful girls I have seen!!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

Lexie has been spoken for. Hope she is going to a great place.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Washington Court House, OH - Sable Female Pup!*

Danni....I bet Ava looks like this one day...can't you see the resemblance?


----------

